# Insight on internal promotions



## cmat21 (Jul 26, 2015)

Okay, so Just ignoring ASANTS for a moment, generally how does promoting from TM to TL usually work? More explicitly... 

1. What would be the difference between doing it in store vs a nearby store work? 
2. Do you usually stay in workcenter or does it just depend? I'm a GSA so would I more likely become GSTL or would I be Just as likely to become a SFTL? 
3. Who do you have to interview with? What info will they expect?


----------



## redndkhaki (Jul 26, 2015)

keep in mind this experience is from my district only.

1. It's harder to get "promoted" into another store in my district since all of our STLs likes to internally promote and whenever there's an opening they usually have a potential in their own store. But if one of your older ETL's move to another store and his/her department gets an opening its easier for you to transfer into that promotion.
2. As a GSA if you are Stellar they are going to want to promote you into GSTL. But if they really want to promote you now and there's no opening for GSTL then they will consider moving you to another department.
3. multiple ETL's for mock interviews to prep you then the actual interviews you will have to go through your HR>STL>HRBP/DTL
All interviews will be the same situational questions and how you react on them.

They will specifically looking for:
Situation, action and results


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 26, 2015)

I think there's like a ton of threads out there on this already.


----------



## Butygrl (Nov 16, 2019)

Could someone please tell me the definition of ASANTS?


----------



## happygoth (Nov 16, 2019)

*A*ll *S*tores *A*re *N*ot *T*he *S*ame


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 17, 2019)

BlueSide said:


> I think there's like a ton of threads out there on this already.


A ton.


----------



## rog the dog (Nov 17, 2019)

Planosss said:


> A ton.



Lmfao that person said that in 2015 and here we are 4+ years later with threads popping up on this topic left and right still.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 17, 2019)

rog the dog said:


> Lmfao that person said that in 2015 and here we are 4+ years later with threads popping up on this topic left and right still.


A.ton.😳.


----------

